# Official Sig/Avatar Test Thread



## Crazy (May 17, 2004)

nt


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

nice siggy 8)


----------



## Crazy (May 17, 2004)

Thanks 8) 

Now I know that people can actually see it


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Crazy (May 17, 2004)

I can't see it any more  Is it just me?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

just you, i can see it just fine


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2004)

I can't see it also.


----------



## Crazy (May 17, 2004)

test


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2004)

Ah... Now I can see it.

Nice signy. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2004)

my one is a joke before you ask


----------



## Crazy (May 18, 2004)

I should hope so


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2004)

i think i shall change it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

good idea.................


----------



## brad (May 23, 2004)

na


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

this is new, does brad like the 88?


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

yhah no much but a bit


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

im going to cut 88.79% off my spam rate


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

glad to hear it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

why 88.79%??


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

first thing i thoght of


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

hmmmmm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

can we quote you to that...............


----------



## Crazy (May 29, 2004)

I don't see why not


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)




----------



## Crazy (May 30, 2004)

siggy (by request) for lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

now thats better....i'll probably get bored of it after a week and complain again but still 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

my new siggy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

ah good, it works


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 1, 2004)

*NEW SIGGY UPLOAD*


----------



## Crazy (Jun 1, 2004)

How do you all like my new siggy?


----------



## Erich (Jun 1, 2004)

personally your sig is too big and takes to much space on the posts as well as others that frequent this forum. The P-38 needs some sharper imagery and the US star symbol needs to be smaller. Still a bit bothered by all the pirated pics on this site that are copyrighted. am going to have to think strongly of getting off this site permanently due to this unresolved problem. although many of these pics probably have been swiped off other internet sites, that does not give anyone the right to publish them on this site without the owners permission...........check with your lawyers administration ! You could be quite liable for these images posted here.


----------



## rcristi (Jun 1, 2004)

testing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

i like crazy's new siggy  3 people on the site have P-38's for siggys now


----------



## Crazy (Jun 2, 2004)

Erich said:


> personally your sig is too big and takes to much space on the posts as well as others that frequent this forum. The P-38 needs some sharper imagery and the US star symbol needs to be smaller. Still a bit bothered by all the pirated pics on this site that are copyrighted. am going to have to think strongly of getting off this site permanently due to this unresolved problem. although many of these pics probably have been swiped off other internet sites, that does not give anyone the right to publish them on this site without the owners permission...........check with your lawyers administration ! You could be quite liable for these images posted here.



If you are referring to the signatures (since this is a thread about such), you will find that taking multiple images and blending them into a personal mix for signatures. Nobody claims the artwork is theirs. You will also find this habit is an inter-web trend.

If you are referring to the picture album, there is a disclaimer, and it clearly states that if a copyrighted picture is found, it can be reported so that we can remove it. By all means, if you see any that you KNOW are copyrighted, feel free to tell us and it will be removed. 

And perhaps I wanted the P-38 to be blurry, and I like the insignia that size?


----------



## brad (Jun 2, 2004)

why is my post in your siggy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

because hes so amazed that you said that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2004)

New siggy: hope you all like


----------



## Crazy (Jun 7, 2004)

nice 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

just testing.................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

ok that wasn't supposed to happen..................................

where did i go wrong??


----------



## Crazy (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks to me as though you have spaces between the img tags and the url

Look here:


```
[img]http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/files/lka.gif[/img]
```

=


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

that siggy is much better lanc 8) a better picture of af a lancaster and its not just flying straight, its banking which makes it interesting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

it was banking in my last siggy...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 23, 2004)

This is for another forum...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2004)

does that seem out of context to anyone else??


----------



## JCS (Jul 26, 2004)

sig. test........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2004)

nice pic...................


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2004)

I already know it works, but what the hell!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2004)

even better pic....................


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2004)

5 Sqaudron F.6 Lightning. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2004)

test


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2004)

It's



Not  then  

I'm liking the Boba Fett though.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 29, 2004)

ya


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2004)

nice pic.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2004)

Lanc... Are u referrring to the Stuka pic or the Fett pic???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2004)

the fett one more than the stuka, i also happen to be a big fan of star wars, can't wait for the last one next year.................


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

Is it coming out next year? Oh joy...that's one thing to look forward to.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2004)

summer 2005, that's what they said when they bought out The Attack of the Clones......................


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Episode II was the best. Crap name though, Attack of the Clones.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2004)

but that troop carrier was amazing....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

The new movie coming out next summer now has an official title...

REVENGE OF THE SITH

There will be a 12 minute long lightsabre fight betwwen Obi-wan and Anakin... There is also an new villian, General Grievous, who is part human, part droid, and has 4 arms and weilds 4 lightsabres in duels... 

Gonna be some sick crap on screen....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2004)

It'll be when Anakin turns to Darth Vader, and the Jedi Massacre.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

that is gonna be one kicks ass film...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

Hows this?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

Damn - its gone fuzzy. how about this?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

Here- this is with the tag- hope it works


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

D'OH!!!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

Try(ing) again...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2004)

it should be


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 9, 2004)

the url is this page!! do I just put that, then a slash, then the filename?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 9, 2004)

Example~It should be






Written exactly like that, just with the link of your choice. NO spaces.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2004)

i thought it was my way round?? that's how i've got it on mine..............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 10, 2004)

Hope it works this time...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20472#20472/ 
B-17 Man O War II-Plan view.png


If it works, right click on it, go to properties, copy the url in the middle of the new screen and paste it in your profile with



around it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmm.

Save it as a .jpeg and follow my instructions after re-uploading.


Should work then.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 10, 2004)

Once more...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 10, 2004)

YES!!! WOOO HOO!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 10, 2004)

sorta hurts your eyes to look at the blue and orange though...........


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 14, 2004)

Its one of the few colours on PSP 5 that seems to contrast with the Blue and look similar to the colours on the B-17..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

but it physically hurts to look at it..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2004)

Dude that color is horrible... Atleast change the hue some to make it less offensive.... And the grainy outline does not look nice either.... Use PS to make image larger and brush out the white edges and spots of white...

Change the color and work on the outline and ull be all set....

But I still think u could find a better -17 pic for ur siggy....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

i'm glad someone else agrees with me..............


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 17, 2004)

Personally it doesnt look bad to me. But then again I tend to have my monitor on a low contrast setting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2004)

it hurts to look at.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

it doesnt!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

it does................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

it definatly does... its an Obscene color and the white specks on the outline from his fill look like piss......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

the contrast makes it hurt to look at.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Yup....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

you know, im tempted to make one that WILL make your eyes hurt...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

suprise us..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

ok...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

No no no.. He was only joking.. Please dont.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

he wasnt joking, if i dont come up with the goods he'll mock me, and call me a failure  not that he never does that


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Please, one awful lookin pic as a siggy is enough... No more torture....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

you know that only encourages me 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

God help us all....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)

its ok, im in a lose-lose situation. If i make one he wont say it hurts, even if it does, so whats the point?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow.. U just learned one of the most valuable lessons an adult can ever learn... Congrats.... Normally it takes until the age of 20 or so to learn that one.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)

ive known that one for a while


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2004)

Thank God someone has...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

i've learned that people have to be 100% behind you to stab you in the back..............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

HAHA! The Signiture of daeth hath arriveth onceth moreth... ththththth thhhhhh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

yey my avatar works, what do you guys think of it??


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2004)

Since I made it 4 u, I would have to say that it is very difficult to figure out what we're looking at... Yea, its a bomb, but other than that, its kinda vauge...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 5, 2004)

Lanc, don't take it bad, but I'll ask you the same question that Michael Henley asked me about my own Avatar : "What is it ?"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

i thought it was quite clear, but it's a grand slam...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2004)

The avatar does not show quite enough detail Lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

well it's obviously something rather large...........


----------



## Maestro (Sep 5, 2004)

Guys, I have a weird question to ask you all.
 
Wich picture is the more clear ?

I ask that because I _know_ what is shown on the picture. But I want to be sure it will be clear enough to not get asked "What is it ?" each time a newbie comes by...

So wich one ? The one I already have (1st) or the new one (2nd) ?


----------



## JCS (Sep 5, 2004)

I like the 2nd one better....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2004)

2nd...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 5, 2004)

Second is clearer.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2004)

Good, three votes against zero, so I put the second one as my avatar. Thanks for the peice of advice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah the 2nd's better................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll sneak in a VERY late vote and say 2nd too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2004)

so that's 5 to nothing, but it makes no difference because he changed it after the 3rd vote...............


----------



## Maestro (Sep 7, 2004)

Three votes to nothing in a lone day was enough for me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2004)

to be honest i couldn't even make out the first one.................


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe you... Michael Henley too couldn't see what it was.

The funny thing is, that's the same thing that is shown on both pictures... except that the first one is "full-frontal" and the second one is looking on his left.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2004)

to me the first one looked like a controll center of some sort.............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 9, 2004)

Looked like a flight mask similar to a skull of someone gone through a nuclear blast at 10km...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2004)

MichaelHenley said:


> Looked like a flight mask similar to a skull of someone gone through a nuclear blast at 10km...



Heh ! So my first avatar really looked weird...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2004)

very...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

very much so.. I could see what it was, cause i do alot of avatars, but it was puzzling....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

nice blues brothers avatar les...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

ty...


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2004)

Test


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2004)

dude that's low..................


----------



## Maestro (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Spitfire, Andrew.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea it is, although its alittle large for some of our 56k members...

I can make it smaller for u if u like and post it to my website 4 u to link to it if u like.....

The pilot is absolutly out of his damn freakin mind.....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 13, 2004)

I remember of a RAF pilot telling that he flew so low during the raids of the Operation Overlord that a ground technician found electric wires jammed on his Spitfire flaps.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

Thats combat... 

This is a guy flying that low with an irreplacable, 60 year old piece of aviation history....

Nuts I tell ya.... Nuts....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 14, 2004)

Tsk Tsk... Naughty guy...
Won't it be funny, when we're all grandpas, when we can say, "I remember the times when they had F-16s, F-15s, And all those up in the sky", and unless they make a forum like ours, they won't (or only barely)have any Idea what we're on about!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

Naughty??? 

How was I "naughty"??? 

It's not like I spanked myself in the middle of Times Square on a friday afternoon......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

i think he was talking about the pilot.................

and there's a pic in the october flypast of a lightning flying no higher than 5-6ft.......................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 15, 2004)

My Dad says he remembers the days when the F-86 Sabre was high-tech!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2004)

there was a time when the hurricane was state of the art..............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 16, 2004)

Aye... The wee olwd dees!
It seems pretty funny to think of it, how the Hurricane back then seemed as high tech as the F/A-18s today...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2004)

20 years time they'll look back at today's technology and laugh, and it'll always be like that................


----------



## Crazy (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, I'm just a jersey jerk, yes i am


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2004)

That's a beauty of a siggy...


----------



## Crazy (Sep 22, 2004)

why thankee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah it is good.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

its ok, but ive seen better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

dude you shouldn't be on for another 6mins...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

i make allowances for dodgy connections 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

8) 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

New siggy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

We need to crop that pic 4 u CC... Too big and the white on top is ugly... If u want me to I can fix that if need be...

Hmm, u are able to upload siggys as a mod??? I thought u had to link to a pic....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

You right click and click properties, the address is there.

No ill give it a go first, thanks though, you can do it if i fail


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Better?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I know how to find properties and what not... I see what u did now.... Didnt think to link off this site.. Duh....

Yea its better, although u have too much of the building in the background, compared to the bottom of the pic... Make the pic not as tall....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I like the building, gives the picture depth


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

OK, its just alittle big tho....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

i like it...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Im going through some kind of identity crisis, i think ill settle on this one


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn PNG's, they take so bloody long to load


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 26, 2004)

It's still weak...

(Don't have anything better... )


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Its still alittle too large..... Size it down alittle....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

but that means effort


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

it aint bad...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

i know, direct hit on the middle He-111, probably the best ground kill i ever done...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 27, 2004)

Which pic do you guys think I should consider using?

Hellcat and Val?







Three Hellcats after a Val? (A bit vague)







Whadda ya guys think?

I have other pics, but these are the most recent...


I prefer Hellcat and Val...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2004)

Neither... Neither one is honestly very good.... The Hellcat looks wrong....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 27, 2004)

How?

What's wrong with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

no i like the top one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

it has a hint of P-47B.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

What have you done...The quality has gone...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

I changed the font and removed some of the brightness.... Im still messin with it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Convert It to Sepia Tone, it'll look great then.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

I dont have that font available..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Its not a font  This is what sepia tone does...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Comparing...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok Cc I see what u mean.. I kinda like the coloring on this pic, which is one of the reasons I use it as my sig...

I like the top one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Ah right ok.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Ill keep this one for now....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

ok 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2004)

i like your current one................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 4, 2004)

Whose???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

I think he means yours.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah, i like les's one...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2004)

TY......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

but can you explain the "primus sucks"..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes please explain, ive been wondering about that for a while.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 6, 2004)

Primus Sucks is a phrase that fans of Primus, myself included, have been saying for upwards of 15 years now.... I started saying it when I saw them in concert in 1990... Les was wearing a shirt that had that on it.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

Ah, so that's what your name means...

Les from the band Primus...
Never heard of 'em.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 6, 2004)

Les Claypool is the lead singer and bass player of Primus, a 3 piece band... He also happens to be the Best Rock bassist known to mankind... He truely is a God...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

I would disagree but then you'll throw a fit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

Probably, but I have no idea who u think could possibly be more talented and creative at bass... There is no one... Many come close but none surpass...

And if u say Jeff Ament, I'll crap myself and die of an aneurysm....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

How did "Primus sucks" originate? 
Before Ler and Herb joined, fans of Primate/Primus would follow around Les and the guys saying, "you guys are great". Les would reply, "Nah, we suck". It caught on and the fans started yelling "You Suck" at shows. Les would reply, "Why Thank You". It caught on and the rest is history. 

Les and the Bands previous awards...

1992 Guitar Player Readers Poll 
Les 3rd place in the Rock Bass 

1992 Modern Drummer Readers Poll 
Herb - 2nd Place "Up and Comer" 

1993 Bass Player readers poll 
Les- Bass Player of the Year 

1993 Guitar Player Readers Poll 
Les 2nd place Rock Bass 
Les 2nd place Funk Bass 
Seas Of Cheese- 3rd place Best Alternative Album 

1994 Guitar Player Readers Poll 
Les- Best Rock Bass 
Les- 2nd place Funk Bass 
Ler- Best Alternative guitarist(tie with Jerry Cantrell) 
Pork Soda- Best Alternative Album 

1994 Bass Player readers poll 
Les- Best Unclassifiable 

1995 Guitar Player Readers Poll 
Les- Best Rock Bass 
Les- 3rd place Funk Bass 

1995 Bass Player Readers Poll 
Les - Best Unclassifiable 

Bammie Awards (Bass Player of the Year at least SIX times; a couple of Bammies for the band).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Les Claypool is the lead singer and bass player of Primus, a 3 piece band... He also happens to be the Best Rock bassist known to mankind... He truely is a God...



I dont know how good that guy is, but i reckon the Bass player from Muse would give him a run for his money.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

Whats Muse??? Never heard of em....

And if have never heard of Primus, u need to download some and educate urself dude.... All of u need to, because there is no way to describe his genius....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

Dude, you're a geek. You actually pay attention to these award ceremonies? Quite sad really, especially when you actually listen to decent music. 

I wasn't going to say Jeff Ament, although he is good and can be credited (joint with Stone Gossard) in starting Pearl Jam. 

I would say but your old heart will seize up with all that anger and you'll have a cardiac arrest. I don't want to be done for manslaughter


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2004)

Not even close to a geek... Who the hell are u taliking to u freakin teenager... Mind ur freakin manners.....

So award cermonies, where someone is credited by his peers for his talent, is a waste to u??? But u value Eddie Vedders opinion on who the best drummer is????

Christ Almighty....

And for the record, I dont follow awards ceremonies... I copied from a Primus Site..... I do follow my favorite Bands and update myself of their history....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2004)

You loser. Don't pull your age card with me. Age means nothing to me. It's only geeks that pull out their age as a means of attack. Yes, I am a teenager...surprising as it may seem we all were at one point. 

It wasn't just because Vedder said he was the best. I personally think he is the best. No, I don't value award ceremonies or crap magazines opinions on the subject. I like the music because I think it's good, not a editor in a magazine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2004)

Ur a fuck ing idiot.... Plain and simple... I may be an asshole, but u FAR exceed anyone else on this board in the Moron Department... I hope ur proud, I'm sure ur parents are... Call me when ur balls drop, I'll throw a party for u.... Ur favorite sheep will be there..



> Yes, I am a teenager...surprising as it may seem we all were at one point.


Yea and in my day we didnt blatantly insult people old enough to be my parents... The youth of today have no manners... Thats your parents fault...


----------



## Crazy (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll let this go, as it is, after all, the off topic forum, but keep it civilized


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2004)

People in your day!?! Haha. Don't make me laugh. You're 38, not 50. And you still act like a kid. 

You can't even react to a post without swearing, and it's typing as well. 

You think you're the know it all of music, when in reality you just like to tell people who to like because you're a geek. 

I'm glad I feel the way I do about respecting my elders. If I had to respect all the people older than me, I'd have to respect morons like you. And I don't respect morons. People earn my respect, you loser.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

> Whats Muse??? Never heard of em....



An English rock band.

I will try to get some Primus, they sound pretty good. You should try and get some Muse too, theyre pretty good 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2004)

Theres over a 20 year difference retard... Do the math.... Its a generation difference, and I'm proud that I still act like a kid, and not some stuffy old bastard...

I hope swearing doesnt hurt your little virgin ears, buddy... God ur pathetic... And I dont know everything about music, but I certainly know more about it than u.... I've Been listening to my brand of music for longer than uve been alive, so naturally, I know more than the average disrespectful idiot such as urself... U should be grateful that I'm enlightening u to some aspects of music that u have no idea what ur talking about.... Ur ignorance over the drummer thing is proof positive of that....

And get a new insult sheeplover, cause the use of the word geek just dont work and ur embarrasing urself... Just because u look in the mirror and see a scared little book nerd, doesnt mean everyone is like urself.... I drive a Hemi, was a Navy SEAL and played semi-pro hockey... Not real geeklike behavior....

What do u do again???? What have u accomplished??? Oh, i forgot, ur a little kid with no hair on his balls yet, who has Matt Camerons **** in his mouth 2 1/2 hours a day...

Grow some balls and go out into the world sometime.... Find a girl, go on a date, make something of urself....


> If I had to respect all the people older than me, I'd have to respect morons like you.


That figures.. Ur parents did real well raising u boytoy... Shame they didnt bother to take the time and teach u how to be a valuable member of society... I'm sure that ull end up in some prision facility with Bubbas big black **** in ur ***, wondering how u got there..... Blame ur parents cause its their fault, not urs....

We as society dont hold u responsible for ur moronic behavior... We put up with u because we know that u dont know any better and ur parents didnt care about making sure u grow up right.... Raising someone with sheep does have dire consequences....

Me deserve ur respect??? HA!!!

Edited by Crazy. Watch the language!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

OK this is getting personal, move it to pm please.


----------



## Crazy (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you two daft? When I said keep it civilized, I meant it. It's getting way too personal. Take it to PM's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

can't you delete those posts??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

We can but I dont think thats necessary unless it is a post that will potentially offend several people.

BTW lanc, did you notice I am now a SUPER moderator?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2004)

CC, do u recommend any songs that stand out that I should download????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, MUSE - HYSTERIA is the kind of thing I think you would like.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2004)

WEll, I listened to several songs... Sunburn, Blackout, Plug in Baby, Hysteria, Apocolypse Please, Showbiz, Ruled By Secrecy...

While it is actually some good music, its not my "cup o tea"... Too melodramatic for my tastes.... Sounds kinda operaetic somewhat.... Definatly different.... Dude kinda sounds like Bono somewhat in some parts, Sunburn especially...

I like the Brit bands Fudge Tunnel and The Vines...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2004)

Haha. What a loser you are, les. You took all that time to write such a pathetic post, it makes me laugh. 

Swearing doesn't bother me, you moron. You obviously think it makes you look big, or is that the SEAL stories, maybe the Hockey story? Is quite amazing how half of the known world were in the SEALs or SAS. 

Did you never do biology at school? I think you should go back, you might learn something about the human body. Then you can please your wife a bit better, I bet she's getting pretty sick of you putting it in the wrong hole. 
The neighbours probably like their children though. You giving them a nice home is good though, well done. 

Don't be such a loser, trying to tell everyone what music to like. You want to take the Cameron argument with Cornell and Vedder, I'm sure they'd be happy to laugh in your worthless face. You're not even worth the blood that runs through your veins, get a real life and stop living in a dream world that revolves around music.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey, can you actually read plan_D?

I said MOVE IT TO PM PLEASE.





Ok then Les, i dunno what to reccomend then  Thats the heaviest stuff I listen to


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

> BTW lanc, did you notice I am now a SUPER moderator?



no but how much of a difference will it make anywho??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

It means my name appears in red  I bet you're soooo jealous.  And it means it now says im a "Moderator" by my avatar rather than a "Helper Member".


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

PlanMoron, ur arguments are weak and ur comebacks are pathetic... I keep forgetting ur a little kid and dont have the experience or knowledge to argue effectively...


> I bet she's getting pretty sick of you putting it in the wrong hole.


 She loves it in either hole, so try a better insult... Better yet, dont... Ur insults are lame... Better u dont embarrass urself anymore.... Why dont u visit http://www.Insultsforetards.com and get some help...



> You obviously think it makes you look big, or is that the SEAL stories, maybe the Hockey story? Is quite amazing how half of the known world were in the SEALs or SAS.


HA... I dont need to make crap up to impress people i dont know... To sit there are call someone a liar who sacrificed his time and blood in combat for the freedoms of morons like urself is truely pathetic... Grow up... 

And I dont recall ever telling ANYONE what music to like... Just advising u and educating ur limited experience about the finer musicians in the world.... For the record, I dont think the opinions of a drummers 2 bandmates is a great way to determine the Best Drummer ever... They are kinda opinionated afterall, wouldnt u think.... And whats even funnier, is 2 other members here agreed with me on Peart.... Not that there really was a decision to be made, cause most of the educated rock music listeners already know this commonly known fact.... Its not ur fault that u dont know anything about the music industry, but u should listen to and atleast research some of the other options that people more enlightened than ur limited experience advise u on... I took a listen to Muse, that CC recommended...

Broaden ur horizons kid... Maybe with some effort u can become a valuable member of society....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

*Sigh*

Whats the point of being a mod if no-one listens to you?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

Well... Ummm.. Hmmmmm... Uhhhhh.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

TEST


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm, a little big maybe? You couldnt resize it could you please Les? Dont make it too small though 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2004)

Snore...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

> Dont make it too small though



no, please do make it smaller, we don't want stuff like that filling the pages.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

It a great siggy, because its square though making it smaller will ruin the picture.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

what's it just shot down, it looks like an avenger or dauntless...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

I dunno


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

it looks like it's got roundells.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Thats good, its an RAF plane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Unless theyre French roundals that is


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

This is alittle smaller.... Ur right about the size tho.... If i make any adjustments out of constraints, it looks horrible....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Try these 2 out....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Or these 2.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks  The last 2 were a bit pointless though, the whole reason i liked the pic is cos of the plane being shot down


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

OK.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

8)


----------



## Crazy (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice one 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

TY, but CC found the pic this time.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

so no-one knows what the other plane is??


----------



## Crazy (Oct 10, 2004)

It's probably a British plane, but the closest match I could find is the Fairey Fulmar...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

it's not a fulmar, it's to big and beefy, it could be an avenger, but i'm pretty positive we didn't use them in the med...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Nah I think Crazy is right...


----------



## Crazy (Oct 11, 2004)

Hmmmm....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice siggy Crazy  Shame they're A's and not D's though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 11, 2004)

trust me, it's not a fulmar...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

And why should we trust you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2004)

because i'm a very trustworthy person...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats a good one....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2004)

but i am, i haven't told anyone about you and heather.................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2004)

exept i've just told everyone on the site.............

damn..............


----------



## Maestro (Oct 13, 2004)

I think you've just lost a friend, Lanc...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2004)

Dude, there is no "me and Heather"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Test


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Test sigs.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

CC.. Urs is alittle too big I think... Try this....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

ok will do 8) use the top one!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Test...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually that ones pretty cool too...

Dont ya just think my siggy is a great photo?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Very rare photo yes... I like the bombs laid out in front of the crew...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, and the SM.79's taxiing in the background makes it look great.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea its a pretty good siggy, although I liked ur Macchi one better i think....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

But the P.108 is my favourite plane of all time, and its very rare to find a good photo of one, let alone a magnificent shot like that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok thats good then....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

I reckon this would make a good siggy for someone...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

I think a siggy should show ur favorite aircraft, or something you like alot.... Not many Brits will find that attractive, especially ur Grandpa...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Hell my Grandpas dead 

Its a superb picture though, GrG might like it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2004)

if anyone's interested that's the a model on an original ramp at the imperial war museum, duxford.................


----------



## Maestro (Oct 15, 2004)

I heard somewhere that Londoners (during WW II) were calling them "Doodlebugs". I wonder were they got that name... It doesn't looks like a bug. Or may be it was the engine wich was making the same noise that a very big fly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah I think it was something to do with the noise.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 15, 2004)

Also known as Farting Furies or Buzz Bombs...

How affectionate...


Nah, not into the V-1 much...


Prefer things that are "sexy"...





Gotta find a new one, though, mine is getting worn out...


----------



## Crazy (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm getting restless, can't stick with just one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2004)

that one kinda sucks...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

Crazy said:


> I'm getting restless, can't stick with just one.



I know the feeling 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

your's good at the moment.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2004)

> your's



That is NOT a word 

Who was it directed at anywho?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2004)

He was directing that to u....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

Test...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 22, 2004)

New one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2004)

i prfered the 190.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2004)

Hell me too  Please get rid of it or i shall have to have a signature of the Volvo 144  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh hurrah  Siggy works, avatar works, now my posts should be a lot more pleasing to the eye


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 27, 2004)

not to me because i don't like your new siggy....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

You wouldn't 

But its so much more colourful... 

Im totally bored with yours again BTW


----------



## JCS (Oct 27, 2004)

Test....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool pic 8)


----------



## JCS (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

The Bf-110 will always hold a special place in my heart, as it was the first (of what would turn out to be many) plane I ever asked about on these forums


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok Im bored of the Yak now, time for something not related to aviation at all...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 29, 2004)

Its a bit of an old car though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Its a great car, the pioneer of modern day rallying


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Right, ok, my 3rd siggy in 3 days, I WILL stick to this one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

I reckon the lanc should have this for his siggy:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=6181


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2004)

na it's not bright enough......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Who cares, its a good pic...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

not really.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

I like it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

you would..................


----------



## Crazy (Oct 31, 2004)

test


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

wow that's pretty good..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Hell yeah, I like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

wouldn't have thought you'd go for the B-24 though crazy??


----------



## Crazy (Oct 31, 2004)

nawt wrong with the B-24 8) 

why?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I thought it was a B-25


----------



## Maestro (Nov 1, 2004)

I admit it's easy to mistake at the first look. B-24s looks like B-25s, except they got four engines instead of two. But I'm sure you already knew it... You and Lanc are more interrested in bombers than me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Im not really a bomber man...Sure my personal favourite plane of all time is a bomber, but i prefer fighters like you do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2004)

i think i'm the biggest bomber fan on the site, everyone else seems to like fighters more...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Because fighters are better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2004)

fighters can't carry grand slams or tallboys could they.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

Bombers cant make good pilots.

How many kills do you think Erich Hartmann got from using a bomber? None.


----------



## Crazy (Nov 2, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Bombers cant make good pilots.
> 
> How many kills do you think Erich Hartmann got from using a bomber? None.



I'd beg to differ. Bomber pilots were brave as hell.If bomber pilots had been fighter pilots, many of them would have been extremely good at it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

I know. But its the planes I like, not the pilots


----------



## Crazy (Nov 2, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Bombers cant make good pilots.






cheddar cheese said:


> I know. But its the planes I like, not the pilots



Such flip-floppery


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

Im sorry  

But bombers are nothing without the fighters


----------



## Maestro (Nov 3, 2004)

Test


----------



## Maestro (Nov 3, 2004)

Yoohoo ! It works !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

Hurrah  Nice siggy, although I would debate the phrase


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hurrah  Nice siggy, although I would debate the phrase




You would.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

Im not denying it was a great plane though  Just implying it was a tadge overrated 8)


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Im not denying it was a great plane though  Just implying it was a tadge overrated 8)



You're right, of course. The Lightning OBVIOUSLY won the war


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

Hell yeah* 


*The P-38 is not my favourite plane of the war.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 3, 2004)

CC, if I remember well, you said that your favorite plane was the Hurricane, wasn't it ? Or was it an Italian plane that I forgot the name ?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2004)

test...new sig


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

Maestro, it is an Italian plane that you've forgotton the name of  The Piaggion P.108 if you really wanna know.

The Hurricane is one of my favourites though 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2004)

Hurricane is also one of my faves. I can post some pics of the one we used to have.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

ooooo Please do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

i'm afraid CC changes his favourite plane more often than jes davy plays with her hair, which is saying something..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

No I dont  P.108 it is, P.108 it always has been...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

For the record, as voted by our esteemed panel of members, The Best Fighter of WWII was the Ta-152, by an obvious margin....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

What do the members of this site know?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 5, 2004)

*IGNORE THIS*


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

U've got me confused GrG....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 5, 2004)

*IGNORE THIS TOO - POSTED IN REPLY TO A POST I MADE IN THE WRONG THREAD*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

just for the record i voted for the Mosquito NF.30, comforably the best and most succesfull allied NF of the war..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes u did in fact vote for the Mossie, but under the title of best fighter, which is obviously not the case... But as a NF the Mossie was up there with the Very Best...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i considder NF to come under the title of fighter for voting reasons..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, yeah!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

Test...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

I like that siggy (And avatar)  Much better than the Porsche one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Lets try a new one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

W00t, it works


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

it's pretty good..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Whose?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

yours brainache...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh, thanks


----------



## JCS (Nov 19, 2004)

'nother new one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey that ones cool  109K isnt it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

the fact that the picture is entitled "109G-6.jpg" would suggest it's a G-6.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Ah I didnt see that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

that's a god pic............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow, I wanna join your religion if you worship German Tank Destroyers


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not testing anything, just spamming  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, your honest


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 25, 2004)

At my age, it's the only thing I can do  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

Having "Senior Moments" again are we?


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 25, 2004)

Ha! Just you wait - you too will be thinking about those 'Final expenses' before long. A pension scheme, Saga coach trips to Morcambe, and enough mint imperials to fill a smallish oil tanker! 

Reflect on the arrogance of youth as you dribble into your soup in the 'Alderman Cooper Sunshine Home.' 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 25, 2004)

God that takes me back in the Liverpool Docks of 1921  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2004)

Test:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2004)

lets try again, but now the quality has randomly gone


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 1, 2004)

Spam................................whoops, sorry wrong page  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

test

my god im indecisive


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 5, 2004)

Hot Space + No Test = Too much time on his hands and should stop spamming this thread


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

that's a god pic CC...............


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 5, 2004)

He's got a picture of god  I want one  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 5, 2004)

Here ya go....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 5, 2004)

*REPOSTED TO FIT CORRECTLY*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 5, 2004)

Riiiiiiight!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Seen as the quality was murdered lets try again...

HAIL! ~note the different coloured eyes


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 6, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> Here ya go....



That's not god, it's Caseyjay playing a Blastathon  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2004)

my god that kid's hideous..............


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 6, 2004)

I was startled by the vivid shade of turquoise.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Its pale blue...


----------



## JCS (Dec 6, 2004)

I just cant settle on one...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 6, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Seen as the quality was murdered lets try again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Reposted* Nice dots of wisdom, there on your forehead...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

JCS said:


> I just cant settle on one...



The siggy I had of the 410 obviously inspired you somewhat 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

what do you think??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Its better than not changing it, bit wide though cos its breaking the margins.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

And im not sure id use a colour like that for a b&w photo.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2004)

it's not breaking the margin...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah it is, I can scroll across the page now, whereas normally I cant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats because of your mug shot above....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2004)

hmmmmm


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2004)

Test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

In my opinion, of all the ones you had there you chose the worst...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO... Thanks for ur honest and unabated opinion..... I shall modify.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

Hehe...better 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2004)

so you think i should change mine??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

Yours kinda tells everyone who u are.... Lanc this, Lanc that......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

If you do change it, perhaps a change from the Lancaster would be good...your name tells everyone what you like.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> so you think i should change mine??



Sure, make it a B-17.  j/k


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

No dont joke, a B-17 would be the ultimate contradiction


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

In Lancs eyes it would be Blasphamy......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

In my eyes it would be a welcome change...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> No dont joke, a B-17 would be the ultimate contradiction



Yes, then he could say he was suggesting something about the duality of man!


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Dec 15, 2004)

Can anyone see my avatar image?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

nope

and this would be the closest i'd get to having a B-17 in my siggy............


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 15, 2004)

I think I know the book you've got these pic's from.... "The Lancaster at War?" 

Both the Lanc and B17 were written off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

no found it on t'internet...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

No wonder the lanc would be intact, it was moving and the B-17 wasnt, meaning it could absorb the impact around the aircraft whereas the B-17 would just be hit. If they were both going similar speeds it'd be a different story...


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Dec 15, 2004)

The B-17 would be intact anyway. It's just tough like that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Hell yeah, B-17 all the way!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Jug, whats up with the dual siggy pics??? Looks kinda lame dude...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

if you're aviator's what i think it is it's a good one though..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

What?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

i'm talking to the jug..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2004)

I think u meant avatar over in the left side...... Not aviator.... And yea its cool.. I like CC's new stamp one too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

i was wondering why it said 32USA at the side..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Ta les...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 23, 2004)

Patriotism has struck me...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

That B-17s Chief Engineer wouldn't have been two happy with the Lanc skipper...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

test


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Why in the world would u use that as ur Siggy CC??? If ur gonna use a -39Q, atleast put up a Russian one.... Their the only ones that got any use outta that POS...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

He said he liked trucks...so it's appropriate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Truck is about the best thing ive ever heard it called... All the other names cant be typed here due to censorship....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

And if it had to be certain type of truck, id say a Volvo FH12 Hi-cab.


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

My new favorite plane:


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 23, 2004)

Say, nice pic!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Real nice pic, but i think of it more as a rocketship than a plane.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

It is a nice pic, and if I ever become suicidal I'll ask to 'fly' one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Ever seen the Russian version?

Space for 2...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe Stalin had it built for the purges..... 2 deaths for the price of 1....


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks  

You'd never get me to fly one either, I'd prefer something without a tendency to explode unexpectedly  Still an interesting aircraft though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Here we go


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

Whats that a pic of? I'm getting the infamous red X



> And if it had to be certain type of truck, id say a Volvo FH12 Hi-cab.



God! That thing is hideous!  
Give me a Peterbilt 379 or a Kenworth W900L over those european "trucks" anyday....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

http://gr.fipu.krasnoyarsk.edu/camms/archive/ww2_fighters/0069/pics/0069_1_1.jpg This should be the pic.

How can you say this is hideous!


----------



## wmaxt (Dec 23, 2004)

Believe it or not after tha war someone took a P-39 modified it and won several races including the 1947 Cleveland air race. In 49 it placed third after 2 FG-2s with 2 P-38s right behind it. It's also worth noting that the pilot/owners tried to get the P-38s into their own class to even out the compatition. The winner FG-2 no. 57 has been restored and is flying in Arizona today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Ive always like the P-39. I believe it also took part in Reno air races once, did it not?


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

> How can you say this is hideous!



You'd have to invent new words to describe how ugly that is when compared to these:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

They aint proper trucks...

There is a rather nice American-style Scania but I dont know the designation.


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

What do you consider a "proper" truck?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

The Volvo FH12 8)


----------



## JCS (Dec 23, 2004)

well lemme reword that, what makes european trucks more "proper" than american trucks?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

> They aint proper trucks...


Maybe in Britian they arent, but over here, when u say Truck, thats what ur talking about..... If u wanna squeeze lemons, its a Semi-Truck.... Just like a pickup truck is a truck as well, only they are referred to as "Pickups"....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

It's the same here, les. We also have vans...and pickups, are known as pickups...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Then what the hell is CC carrying on about then???? His picks didnt show up for me..... Is he talking like cargo carrying box trucks or something???


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

No, it was a semi. It's just that our Semis look different from yours.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

So according to CC, American trucks are not "proper" and the Brit way of things are the "proper" way???? What kind of one sided thinking is this CC????


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

It's actually not Brit 'cos British don't make many trucks. It's European...and CCs favourite appears to be Swedish (Volvo)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

I meant the terminolgy CC was using, as opposed to who manufactures them...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

I think American trucks look better, personally. Ours are much more suited to European roads though, American ones have huge snouts for the engine and it's just too big.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

God, I miss having a truck! Even a little Japanese jobbie would be handy right about now!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

I saw this little Korean 'truck' when I was in Gran Canaria, it was cool. Only one person could fit in it, and it was tiny with three wheels...I want that...for comical purposes...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd buy that little three wheeled Korean truck...if I wanted to get the snot beat out of me!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

Being 6'1, I don't think I could have even fit in it. But the entertainment value would be worth enough for me to buy it


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

> I'd buy that little three wheeled Korean truck...if I wanted to get the snot beat out of me!


That was some funny shiznit Nonskim.....

With me being 6'6", I'd have to cut a hole in the roof to sit in it.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

At 6'3", I think I'd have the same problem.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yup, but aint it cool when 80% of the people u meet have to look up at u????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Hell yeah!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

plan_D said:


> I saw this little Korean 'truck' when I was in Gran Canaria, it was cool. Only one person could fit in it, and it was tiny with three wheels...I want that...for comical purposes...



Theres something like that in Launceston (the nearest town to my home) I think its the butchers 


Actually Scania make my favourite trucks  (But yes theyre still swedish)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

ah yes that little red thing, they never move it...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

I saw it move the other night, pulling outta the short stay car park. With the angle of the hill im damn surprised it didnt tip over...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)

oh dear god it moves!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Only just, judging by the size of the engine it has and the size of the guy driving the thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

test


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

Bleh, s'ok...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Its Bullitt, its brilliant! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

I've never seen that movie...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

You should, you know most car chases have music? This has music during the bulild up, then it stops. I am very glad of that, there is nothing like the sound of V8 thunder in San Fran' 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

test...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the P-47 one with the German on it...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I kinda like the Hartmann one, second from the bottom. Or the Blacksheep one. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

Ha, he chose the one I like....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Fine!  

Actually, I like that one too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

So you should


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

And so I do...so there!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

Liar...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a feeling this joke could go on for a while


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

You started it. :-"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

Have any idea what i have typed in German???? Hehe...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 30, 2004)

Clear off, you son of a bitch!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

Close but no cigar...... Actually, its intended to be....

"Son of a Bitch.... Piss Off!!!!"

How about the bottom sentence?????


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice pic GC 8) Any chance of downsizing it a little though?


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Dec 31, 2004)

Wilco, over and out


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

test


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

test


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2005)

nice.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2005)

Yup...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 1, 2005)

recken i should change my sig


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks a lot better than ol' Scorpy's!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 1, 2005)

though im waering what looks like a pot on my head , well that your mobile lavy for you in the 40's


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2005)

I think that siggy is brilliant....... Too bad its not u in the cockpit of a Dora......


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

well how about me in a val , will that do ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

CC would be proud............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

OMG NO!!!!!! Delete that pic immeadiatly.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2005)

testing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC would be proud............



Why?  I hate the Val...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

dont you dare call my pwetty val


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Actually I dont hate the val


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

Just when Yeoman flies one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Ive never seen Yeo fly a Val, im willing to take him on though, I aint scared 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

test


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive never seen Yeo fly a Val, im willing to take him on though, I aint scared 8)



thats what the p-40 pilots said at pearl harbor , and they lost


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

You wouldnt win if I was flying the P.11... PM me at half 9 and i might be able to give you a game


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

no can do , hosting CoD for the HG's


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Bugger You!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

buy cod and u can join im happy to shoot you dead


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont play games like that on PC 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 5, 2005)

pfffffff


----------



## plan_D (Jan 5, 2005)

Those flying the P-40s in the AVG were giving the Japanese a run for their money!


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2005)

alright you whizz's of the cyber world. Can anyone reduce this image so that I may use it conveniently for my avatar ?

thanks all !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice avatar 8)


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks, my mothers side of the famile still resides in Heusweiler, Saarland. The old two story home is still there from the last several hundred years..........

Cheers


----------



## JCS (Jan 8, 2005)

........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet pic JCS! 8) Your avatar doesnt seem to work though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I havent seen that pic yet JCS.. Great find... Looks to me like a Ta-152 with those wingtips.. Kinda hard to tell.....


----------



## JCS (Jan 8, 2005)

Yup, thats a TA152...

Heres the original image if anyone wants it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Thx for the pic JCS......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice, I grabbed that one as well. Thanks!


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2005)

the Ta is Walter Loos green 4 of Stab./JG 301 found now at the smithsonian and it will go under a major refit and painting back into a close original colouration. I do beleive Walter passed away this past year as he would of grinned from ear to ear to seen his old mount back into condition.

nice pic 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Great info Erich.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

test


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

Tough call, man. I personally like the shot of the 190 with the pilot sitting on the wing. That or the shot with the BOHAG (Big Ole Hairy Ass Gun)!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

That a 37mm from an 87G?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes......


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2005)

more history behind the pic..........

the pilot sitting on the wing of the Fw 190A-8 is freind and RK ace Willi Unger. It is a propaganda shot of 12thSturmFw's/JG 3 with the stupid Kregs-gerat or reverse firing mortar used by the staffel operationally for about 20 days. The thing was a waste of time although attacking the bombers from the rear in the SturmFw and then coming out the front to be fired on by a rearward facing rocket would be disheartening to bomber crews I can imagine. This is Yellow 17 which Willi never even flew as it is not logged at all in his flugbuch. There are about 4 pics taken of him and this goofy a/c.

E ~ and yes 3.7cm from one of the Ju 87G Kanonvolgels


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

if this is to big can someone re-size it please.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Try this...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, what one...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the Saetta, but I dont like the font u used...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2005)

I like them both, but I agree with Les, that font has to go.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2005)

On that second pic, the Saetta, I LOVE those damn chocks they're usin for the wheels.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 10, 2005)

I go for the Saetta, but keep the font - it looks cool!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2005)

The old famous "rock chock"! Don't see that too often these days!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2005)

Pffffttttttt.... That font is GAY....... Also the pic is alittle too large CC..... It doesnt want to dwarf your posts, just highlight them.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Bah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2005)

so what do you think of my possible new siggy??


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

I like it, it's good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2005)

right size??


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

No, a bit smaller.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

I shrunk it for you lanc...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Yours is still too freakin big..... God u ruined that pic...


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Personally I think most of you guys need to reduce your sigs as they take over your text messages..... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Yours is still too freakin big..... God u ruined that pic...



Like I said, Bah....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

LoL, urs is like 4 times the size of mine CC, and if u dont wanna hear criticism, dont ask for opinions....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Looking at the calculations between to the size of the two pictures its nearer to 3 times the size...lanc's is pretty big too anyway...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

And I have commented on Lancs too.... Just be polite and downsize em some....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah...

Later im gonna get a new one anyway, because this way we both win. You lose the large pic and the font that you dislike for some reason, and I get out of having to give in to your demands by making the pic smaller and changing the font


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

LMFAO......


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Test ............. first of several


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Hehe...

Here we go, I wish the original pic had better quality though...


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Test # 2, this maybe quite huge JG 301 Geschwader Wappen


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Testo-ola # 3 nice patch eh ?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice patch! Is that a Fokker G1A by chance?


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

well ah................no ...............

the offical patch of the US 425th night fighter squadron ETO. I think that is a crap representation of a P-61. Personally I prefer their after war patch much better


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep, not a good representation.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought it was a -38...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

No, the rear wings don't extend beyond the booms.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Still a great lookin patch tho.. I love those guns.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 14, 2005)

The Patriotism bit lives on and is completed!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I'm gonna find a nice D-Day signature for me to have for when I'm in France..... after that I've got a great siggy lined up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

TEST


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 22, 2005)

The avatar says it all!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice...my new av works now too but I had to save it as a gif to get the size down and the quality has gone...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Surely u can make a better one cant u???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

I tried to improve it, but when the quality is good it exceeds the 10kb size limit...this'll do for now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Its not that bad as it is right now actually.... Kinda rustic lookin....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 22, 2005)

How's this? They may be skimmers , but what the hell?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

That looks goo to me, NS. ABout the same size as Les's.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i'll change mine soon however tradition dictates i have each siggy for a considderable lenth of time, i've only had 3 since i've been on the site..............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

I've had mine for less than a day, and already I'm going to change it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

good call............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

anytime.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

My siggy changes more than the Pound-Euro exchange rate...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

the seafire one...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Yup the Seafire one too, id try and make the font a little more interesting though...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm a basic font kind of guy. Plus, I don't have many to choose from that look much good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

hmm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

You picked the right one there, thats well good...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

I think they're all pretty good actually...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah but that one is the best...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

Well then, I think u have great taste then....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Remember the font I had on my Macchi Mc.200 signature?

Your not thinking the same now are you...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

Dear God I hope not, cause then Ill have to get my brain realigned......

I hate having to go through that process....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah me too, ive just stopped having it done altogether now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i think your next one should be that P-51 taking out the -109.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

U like that one?? I did some add on to that pic.... (ie debris, shell casings ect..)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah it's good but why is it just retracting/lowering it's gear at that height??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

I would think that the impacting rounds have severed whatever control linkage there is that holds up the gear....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

That P-51 - 109 one is pretty good...I tend to favour the ones with actual photos myself though...


----------



## Crazy (Jan 23, 2005)

Say primus m8, you have a copy of that p-51/bf109 one without your name on it? I've taken a fancy to it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 24, 2005)

i like your current siggy though...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Me too...but meh, what can we do about it


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2005)

I have so many good ones its hard to pick just one..... Sooner or later Ill pick one and stay with it....

Im having problems picking an avatar as well.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

I can see that...
 
I dont change my siggy too often, I just get bored quickly


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 25, 2005)

Can any-one see my avatar?


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 25, 2005)

Lesofprimus, I have a question. Who or what is Primus??????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

I can see the avatar just fine. Some kind of Star Wars ship?

And nooowwwww over to you, les!


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 25, 2005)

Nope. The Pyro gl from Descent 3. Very nice game! I cant see it though!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

i was gonna say that's no star wars ship..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Jug, Primus are a class band that les likes. Theyre pretty good


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 25, 2005)

Then why does all his sigs say "Primus Sucks"???????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it was something a fan said once and it stuck. It doesnt mean literally... (les you may have to correct me here)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i was gonna say that's no star wars ship..........



And you would have been right!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

Not that I usually make much of a fuss about the ones I put up, but I'm rather pleased with my new K19 atavar/sig.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

Interesting one. I've got those same pics.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2005)

Primus is one of my 3 favorite bands... The Bass Player/Singer/Founder is a God named Les Claypool..... Primus Sucks is from a live album they did called Suck On This, on which, after the song Jellikit, Les says.....

"Thanks alot.. We're Primus, We Suck..." 

And it just stuck... People yell out "Primus Sucks" as a tribute to how awesome the band is.... I have several T-shirts that have this on it....


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2005)

nice story.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2005)

Meh, I was half way there


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2005)

Atleast u remembered some of it CC......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 26, 2005)

Heh, I just noticed something...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL.. No thats Les Claypool of Primus with Dr. Timothy Leary....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Atleast u remembered some of it CC......



Yup. Well it was a while ago you first told me...ill probably remember in future.


----------



## Le Batistador (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, this be the Germans, for some reason I havent been able to post on my other account - it said "You can not post so soon after another"


So I made a new name...


As you can see, I happen to be wearing a new coat of Sporting Spiffy Englishness!


Guess the engine, I will be surprised!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

There are some changes going on the technical side... I'm sure normality will be resumed just as soon as we work out what normality is....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

The same thing happened to me earlier, but it all seems fine now.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah Germans m8, check your old name, might not be a problem anymore


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 29, 2005)

Test...


Can anyone guess the engine?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

No. Sorry.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Is it BMW's V10 thats going in the new M5?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Which one guys?

Im gonna leave it for a week (Cos im going to France) and have whatever one you decide when I get back...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Part 2...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2005)

THE V1 sig looks good


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2005)

The V1 is cool, I like the He-111 and the Yak-3 best. I'd go with the He.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 30, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Is it BMW's V10 thats going in the new M5?





No, it's an older model, which just underwent a makeover, at first the cover was much more recognizable...



Just look at my flag and siggy (it's not a BMW/Rolls motor), for a hint...


----------



## JCS (Jan 30, 2005)

The He111 is the best one... the first P.108 one is pretty good too...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the Comet and the He-111.....

If it were smaller, I would say the Typhoon one is the Best one tho..... Too big right now....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 30, 2005)

The Jak-3 is the best... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

If i do have the Tiffy I will shrink it...


----------



## JCS (Jan 30, 2005)

thought id resize this...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with les, the Tiffy is the best one.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2005)

Which do you like better, my current sig or this one that I whipped up last night?


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2005)

The new one is great... Except for that Free French Forces crest...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 31, 2005)

new one ! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2005)

Which do you guys think looks best for use as an avatar? (My favorite is #2)


#1





#2





#3


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2005)

#2


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2005)

#2.......


----------



## Erich (Feb 2, 2005)

personally I think you need to go with plain jane on this. many of the guys avatars are hard to see as there is too much detail for such a small image. A bright object against a dark background is hard enough so a suggestion is a reversal of dark against a white or light colored background..............let it stand out as part of your personality

two centos 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

my aviatar's ok aint it??

and CC, the komet or the V-1...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2005)

I think its time to redo urs lanc.... That one I made 4 u just doesnt look right anymore...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

any suggestions??


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2005)

Dude, leave me outta that one.... Im having a hard enough time figuring out which one I wanna leave up there.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2005)

I've settled on #1 since it has much better quality, shows the Tridente more clearly, and Erich's points were all extremely valid.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2005)

I think it looks pretty good, although it looks slightly crooked to the right....

I cant decide on a freakin avatar.. I dont think i like the selfboasting ones... I dont need the reassurance... Heres what ive got to pick.... 

Whadda ya tink??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2005)

xST2.jpg...




At least, that's the one I like.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm with GRG, that's a nice avatar. Why not have a self boasting one? You were a SEAL, and that is something to be proud of.


----------



## trackend (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with Germ Eva 
has 2b ST2


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2005)

Well if thats the case, and 3 outta 3 said it, let me make some others up real fast....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2005)

3rd one...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2005)

OK..... Hmmmm...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm, I like the first one and the fourth one.


----------



## trackend (Feb 3, 2005)

definitely the first les the others are too cartoony the first is what a crest should be like. no need to shout when a whisper will suffice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Ive rebelld, ignored all your decisions and chose the Lightining and Zero one...so HA!  Ill take the others some other time...


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 4, 2005)

I was reading on their site that the SEALS are wanting to expand their manpower! 

http://www.seal.navy.mil/seal/pdf/sealarticle.pdf

Whilst over here.....

http://www.rgbw.co.uk/co's_message_nov04.htm


----------



## Erich (Feb 5, 2005)

a little help guys, can anyone make this imae a wee bit larger for my sig ?

vielen Dank !


----------



## Erich (Feb 5, 2005)

or how about the recon clasp ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

I tried it mate, but the quality really goes when you get above about 150 pixels. you want a small one?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 5, 2005)

Whadda ya guys think about my combo?


----------



## Erich (Feb 5, 2005)

CC even just double the size for both would do.....

Erich


----------



## trackend (Feb 6, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> I was reading on their site that the SEALS are wanting to expand their manpower!
> 
> interesting Medvedya
> The Regiment tried to increase its numbers considerably some years ago but found the only way they could would have been to lower the selection levels so the idea was dropped.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok Erich, here you go, see what I mean about quality though?


GrG, yours is cool but a bit big...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

And ive no idea why its gone green...


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2005)

interesting guess I will stick to the original size.............well I'll see what it looks like anway. thanks for trying C.C.

E ~


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome.

You need the 2 //'s after the http:


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2005)

dang it you are right................thanks for checking up on this old geaser CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

I live with my parents so im used to it


----------



## JCS (Feb 15, 2005)

............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

Lovely shot! 8) Lovely plane!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2005)

very nice......................


----------



## JCS (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks  Hopefully I can stick with this one for a while


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2005)

nice touch !

Bk 5 in a Me 410 of ZG 26


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Loving your avatar as well JCS! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

test


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice pic!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Too damn right it is! 8) *cough*luftarchiv.de*cough*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

*cough*I know, but it's still a nice pic*cough*


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2005)

You guys need a lozenge?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

No thanks, I just had a cigarette.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

If youre offering, Evan


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice siggy cheddar  

How do you put text on you signatures?


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 17, 2005)

Jasc Paint shop pro will do the trick. Click on the button with an 'A' on it, then click on the area of the picture that you would like your text to be. Type it in to the dialogue box that will come up from doing this, and voila!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Or even just paint!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

i don't like your siggy CC............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I dont like yours either...

Whats wrong with mine? Would you prefer a lovely Dora?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

na i just don't like it.........

and my siggy's brilliant


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

Just a wee bit big, though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

how dare you...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

I meant the sig, of course.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

well it's not the first time i've been called big 8) 

but my siggy aint too big, maybe you've got small eyes............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

They're beady, but they work ok.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

You siggy is too big lanc, youve been asked before to shrink it but you aint...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

was I???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah...by me and les...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 19, 2005)

I've got this one but I cna't work out how to add it as a sig


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok, heres the URL of the picture:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/files/album_thumbnail_205.jpg

Now copy and paste this into your signature box on your profile


```
[img]http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/files/album_thumbnail_205.jpg[/img]
```

Voila!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 19, 2005)

Will it have the writing on aswell?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2005)

this a better size??


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes. Make it so.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes much better


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Must be why he hasn't changed it yet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, stubborn lot, these Cornish folk.


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 20, 2005)

i dont thnk he shrank it yet


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

If he won't, I can always shrink it for him, because like just like He-man - * I have the power! * Ha ha!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Might as well use it for good...sometimes.


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 20, 2005)

he he being a admin or mod isso fun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Use the force Med, use the force!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

So....hands up who want me to cut the Lanc's siggy down to size?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Ooo sir, Pick Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

:-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

"Whistle while you work, Hitler is a twerp, he's so barmy so's his army whistle why you work" 

Ah, a classic episode 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

:-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, you keep on whistlin' boy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

And snappin' my fingers, too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Isnt it more traditional to play smap with cards?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya lost me. That's easily done, you know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope I havent lost you, youre right there...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2005)

ok this's it i hope.............


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 20, 2005)

nope its to small now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

No it isnt, its fine. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

test


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 20, 2005)

your supposed to agree so he gets all pissy about it ,. excuse the phrase


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh right, whoops 

"Yeah its too small...make it about 2 or 3 pixels bigger"


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 21, 2005)

thats the spirit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

i can actuallymake it exactly 2 pixels larger if you wish??

and lovin the new siggy CC............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

No thats ok


----------



## trackend (Feb 24, 2005)

Help fellas I want to us this as my sig but I cant make head nor tail of how to do it I know you lot are wiz kids on these things and ive only just learned that a floppy disk aint some form of back complaint.
a bit of help for the old prat would be much appreciated.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2005)

I was not able to pull up the stringbags_648, but I can bring up the stringbags_120. If that is what you want, then you are very close, just add stringbags_120.jpg after the last slash and you should be good. Remember not just the filename for the last part but everything, including the .jpg.

Evan


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, bored of the 177, this one WILL stick!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice pic, what's the plane in the background?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 8)


----------



## trackend (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks very much Evan thats perfect you must think im a right numbnucker


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah...its quite tricky to get to grips with, you aint the only one whos had to ask 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

hell i can't even count upto the number of attepts it took me...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

No no, you just cant count...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

hey actually i managed to count 7 sheep the other day, before i got tired.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope you know there is potential for a nasty joke there  The combination of You, Sheep, and getting tired...yes...anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

i know, i did that intentionally, considder it a challenge to come up with a joke, free "sheeping session" to the best...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Well did you attempt the 8th or were you simply too tired?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

pD could come up with better..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

I wasnt trying to come up with anything...i was asking a question...i would have thought you'd be the one "coming up" anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

pretty good.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Is that what the sheep say about you ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2005)

ohhhh he's a pro..........


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2005)

No problem, trackend. I had trouble with it earlier myself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ohhhh he's a pro..........



Im beginning to think you were reared by sheep (Get the double meaning, eh?  )


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 25, 2005)

Got any pictures  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

No legal ones


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 25, 2005)

They're do  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

I was lying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2005)

very good CC............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Dont you patronise me!


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I was lying



Bugger or not as the case maybe  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 1, 2005)

What do you think of this avatar?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 1, 2005)

Not enough sex  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry HS, But I was getting kinda tired


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

Gettin kind of bored with the German planes...Time for something new....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Now *THAT* is what i call a *SIGNATURE!* Nice work! 8)


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool siggy! DO you have that one in a lrager format? I would love to print that one out on my photo printer.


----------



## JCS (Mar 2, 2005)

Here ya go......


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Wouldn't like to be on the recieving end of that lot!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 2, 2005)

Especially if was 'Flippy' behind the sights!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, you'd have stood no chance!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, JCS! 

I would think being on the "business" end of that would leave one well ventilated!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats certainly raised the bar in terms of standard for signatures


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Wouldn't like to be on the recieving end of that lot!


I think its a bit much the pilot wanted a push back and gound staff where a bit slow 
Great pic JC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok time for another Italian plane...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2005)

this ok??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess, better than nothing at all, but dont you think you should deviate from lancatsers a bit? Everyone knows you like em, perhaps have a Typhoon or something like that...


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 6, 2005)

its nice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

it just wouldn't be the same if i didn't have the lanc though, and it would really weird if i had "the lancaster kicks ass" with a picture of the tiffy or annother plane........


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeomanz said:


> its nice



Stop looking or I'll tell your father  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it just wouldn't be the same if i didn't have the lanc though, and it would really weird if i had "the lancaster kicks ass" with a picture of the tiffy or annother plane........



In the same way that its weird that my signature doesnt involve cheese?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 6, 2005)

It's a crap plane so it must be chessey  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

No it resembles cheese in that its yellow, has green bits that could resemble mould, and it give you nightmares


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 6, 2005)

No, that's just *women*, m8  

Hot Space


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok... How do you save Avatar images into that list thingy in your profile???


And how do you put pictures into the wallpaper/picture album???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

You cant save them into that list. To be honest I dont know what its for 

Ok, to add pictures to the album:

Click Wallpaper/Picture Album

Click the category you wish to add the picture to

Above the thumbnails in the top left should be an "Upload Picture" button. Click that.

Click browse to find the picture on you computer, fill in the rest of the boxes and hit submit! 8)


----------



## JCS (Mar 8, 2005)

Whats with the new siggy CC? Is that a screenshot from a movie or something?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Pulp Fiction, JCS


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a movie. Some love it, some hated it. Me, I wasn't impressed. It was different.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 9, 2005)

New avatar, what do you think?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Pulp Fiction is a great film.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Cheese!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Aye, welcome! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

test


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 13, 2005)

pwetty 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Its my first photoshop exploit. Im pretty pleased with it. 8)


----------



## Maestro (Mar 16, 2005)

What siggny do you prefer ? My current one or the new one ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

Current one 8)


----------



## JCS (Mar 16, 2005)

New one.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

What would be better altogether is a real photo


----------



## JCS (Mar 16, 2005)

....of a Bf109


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

Or an Re-20005


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 16, 2005)

They both look pretty good Maestro. The new one shows the plane off a bit better I think.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 17, 2005)

New one : 2
Old one : 1

I change for the new one. Thanks for giving your advice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 17, 2005)

although i too think a real photo would be better..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

New siggy...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

I like that one, CC!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

very very nice...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks all. I though it would make a nice change from WW2 planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

ok then guys i'm looking for something good to use for my siggy, let's go mad and say it doesn't even have to be WWII, just anything british, let's see what you've got!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

I haven't got much Lanc but i'll keep looking


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Knock off the copyright and Voila...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay, Lanc, some royalty free, copyright free images. To make them even more British, they were all taken at Air Fete in either 1986 or 1987. I took all of these.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice Harrier.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

Now that's something I don't hear everyday!  I do like the front on shot though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

wow cheers if no one finds anything better in the next day or so i'll use the sea king and sea harrier one...........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2005)

No prob, now we need to find you a new avatar.


----------



## trackend (Apr 11, 2005)

Both of these are public domain Lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

I like that first one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

well now it's a toss off between the sea king and sea harrier or the vulcan and red arrows.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Toss off!?   You mean toss up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

you'd think so wouldn't you.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Those are both great ones, trackend.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

But it does have missiles


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Cute.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Fine, edit your post so mine doesnt make sense.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok fine! 

For those at home just joining us, I had made a very unpatriotic comment regarding the lack of missiles on the Canadian Air Force Hornet depicted here. I then concluded that it was probably getting to be an old joke, and decided to edit the comment out of the post.
CC here, in his desire to mock the Canadian Forces, then added the cute widdle missile you see in the edited pic. 

Happy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes  Im quite proud of that missile actually 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

It's very colourful.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

In the colours of the Canadian flag, of course 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Gee. That's sweet. Thanks buddy!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Those are great shots, trackend. I like the Vulcan and red arrows shot as well. Very nice!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 12, 2005)

I've forgotten how to put in a new sig, please help


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Right click the picture, click properties, take the URL and substitute it in your profile... 

Nice one by the way. I had a feeling you would use that one...


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks CC, I'll remember for next time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Hehe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey lanc, what about this...and its even of a Lancaster


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

na thanks i already got that pic, i figure i'd tryi something in colour this time...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah right...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

too wide??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 15, 2005)

Where's the York in there?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

not enough room, i'm gonna have to make it smaller and put that and the lancastrian in............


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 15, 2005)

That'll be 6 planes, why not make it 2 rows deep?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah i'm gonna have to...........


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

My siggy to-be


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow, what plane is it?


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

P40E, impressive shot, isn't it? I like that kind of pics.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

Definitly, have you got one like that of a British nighfighter? I've been after one for a while now


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

No I don't have any.  
But it would be interesting to see test shooting of Mosquito or Beaufighter......or Defiant


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

ok here we have a picture of the majestic mossie Mk.XXX in flight at night............


----------



## Brunner (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah, whatever


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

what you guys can't see it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

I can see it...


----------



## Brunner (Apr 22, 2005)

Indeed, Mosquito is a beautiful plane, really.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

CC, that reminds me of the old Atari arcade hit 'Red Baron'.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that's a work of art! Should be hung on a wall or something!


----------



## Brunner (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd rather take it to some modern art gallery


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

i must admit that's rather good.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

right i know this is a big ask but can someone please re-arrange these pics, you can resize them if you wish, you'll have to with the big one, into a useable siggy please?? i'll put any writing on it i just want them arranged.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Ill do it when my puter fixerised...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

cheers.........


----------



## trackend (Apr 27, 2005)

Well lanc using my full range of computer graphic skills I spent many hours working on this until I realized I hadn't turn the PC on so I buggered about for ten more minutes and voila total crap


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not bad looking crap though.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, that looks pretty good, trackend.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

yeah cheers trackie that's great!!

even if, strictly speaking you put the shackleton and lickoln in the wrong order


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Thread locked, please use other newer thread


----------

